# How long have you been active in Goldens?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am not asking how long you have owned Goldens. I am looking for how long you have been active. Active meaning being involved in Rescue, breeding, showing, competeing in performance events or doing therapy work with your Golden Retriever. Please feel free to post what you are active in also.
I started in obedience with my pet store Golden. Bought one from a breeder who ended up being a great teacher to me and started playing in the conformation ring. We have done therapy work, shown in conformation, obedience, agility and, field and have bred two litters. And everything else was a PIECE OF CAKE compared to the stresses of breeding. I have also been active for a little over 10 years in our local Golden club and a member of the GRCA and GRCC.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Been a GRCA member since 1987 and actively showing/breeding/training since then. For more than 10 years prior to that I showed a little here and there, taught obedience, did therapy work, etc.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

A little over 2 years here. Have owned them for 5.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have owned goldens since 1989....started doing obedience that yr...dabbled a bit in conformation with a couple of show prospects I bought...had 3 afflicted with one or another genetic defect...neutered/placed into loving pet homes. I bought our foundation bitch in 1992 ...actively breeding/exhibiting since 1994.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been wanting and learning about Goldens for like 5 years now. I love Goldens!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Does rescue work Count?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Does rescue work Count?


I knew I would forget something. ABSOLUTLEY rescue counts. Please accept my appology for the oversight. I will edit the original question to reflect that.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> I knew I would forget something. ABSOLUTLEY rescue counts. Please accept my appology for the oversight.


Oh No problem..I didnt want to add anything that didnt belong. I have been working with the golden rescue for almost 2 1/2 years. Also have been working along side of our trainer with the goldens that come in and have issues, transporting them from shelters, to there new homes and to the vets.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You didn't forget to mention rescue, it was the first thing you listed!

And bad me, I answered before I read. Your poll is not geared towards ordinary golden owners like myself. Quite alright, and sorry :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Been dabbling in rescue for about 2 years now. Not limited to Goldens. 
Never got into competition with my two. Did a little bit of agility and got them their CGC certs and just didn't go futher.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does being a forum member count? LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been involved in Golden rescue for 5 years and have had a golden (mix) since 1987. She is the one who made me love the breed. And the reason that I am involved in rescue.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

About 4 years I've been showing and training the Mad Woman...LOL!! 

It's a JOY though...seeing her 'grow up' and learn something new obedience and agility wise...now I just can't wait until we do some Jr.Showmanship!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Does rescue work Count?


 
Counts more than anything.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I haven't been active in any of those, but I'd love to work in a rescue for goldens. Maybe when I am older. I can't seem to find any shelters who would like help from a girl my age as of yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been involved in rescue, fostering, and following show dogs and attending shows and nationals since the mid/late 90s


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

8 years...service dog training, obedience, therapy dog volunteer...all started with a 9 month old discarded pound dog....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My first rescue Golden was Charlie which was 17 years ago.
Since then i have tried to raise money for them and help were ever i can.
I am now more involved in trying to help the Irish retrivere rescue i go into pet shops pubs and anywhere i can put up poster's and most do not charge me when they see the poster i even take poster's out on walks and put them on trees in the woods etc.
I am now collecting wine again for the raffle for the IRR show in September and i hope my company will donate a prize again this year they did last year and i raised £150.00.
I also hope to semi-retire soon then i can get more involed in helping Golden rescue's
And my 2 girls are very good with other dogs so i may even be able to foster as at the moment i do look after friends dogs and they are very good when we have a lodger to stay.
Maggie


----------



## Ambertru (Sep 21, 2007)

Purchased my first Golden in 1986. I started obedience training and my first conformation matches that year. My first title was a CD in 1987  (My first breed was a German Shepherd boy purchased in 1979 who I practiced obedience with - that's when Shepherds could walk  ) First litter was in 1988.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

8 years, performing in agility&rally, training in obedience & field also doing therapy work


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Have owned dogs all my life but began in obedience with a min. Poodle in early '70's. Was so new and dumb at it she won her first leg and I didn't even know what it meant! Dabbled here and there in obed. throughout the '80's and in 1990 got my first Golden - a pet shop Goldenwho was the most hyper dog I've ever had. Wonderful obedience dog and she and I competed in obedience until she died at age 71/2. First conf. dog came in 1992, then another in 1994. Showed in conformation for several years and at the same time showed in obed with another dog. Dabbled a bit in agility but found thats not for me. Also did a bit of freestyle obedience. Now getting back into obed. and freestyle with Jasmine

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

1 Year and 4 Months for me!! I just got my second one, and hopefully not my last


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We brought home our first golden girl, Chelsea, almost 25 years ago. I'll always remember bringing Chels into the house & my daughter, Shannon, crawling after the puppy. Chelsea was WONDERFUL with the kids and a great dog but we lost her at age 9 to cancer. Becky followed shortly after and we lost her in March/07 due to a stroke at age 13 3/4. Oliver joined our household in September/05 and Nygel in May/07. 

I must also say that Shannon got her own golden girl, Riley, from Arcane's Adi 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I became a Golden owner back in May and shortly after that I found this forum. So I'm newer. Before my Goldens, I had only had Labs.

I'm not "active" in anything other than trying to raise my 2 and train them to be well behaved doggies. LOL

They are both rescues, though I'm not actually involved in a rescue.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I got my first Golden in 72. I guess I've been at it a little while now. :doh:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

2 years here..


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue for a little over 2 years now.


----------

